# No hood insulation pad?



## yan1830 (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally picked up my 2011 Touareg (white) today after 5 months long wait... 

The car is A BEAUTY!! Did notice a small problem - there is no insulation pad underneath the hood. Is it normal?


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

I added the hood insulation to my 2005,cost was around $140.,withe the fasteners and the attaching hardware,Marty


----------



## Small_Dub (May 29, 2003)

Any pictures for the after install ?
You get it from VW dealership ?

Thanks


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Small_Dub said:


> Any pictures for the after install ?
> You get it from VW dealership ?
> 
> Thanks


I am sure Depry probably did get his from the dealer. Thing is you have a 2011 which is different from the previous gen Tregs and if you have no insulation pad then there was never one made for your hood.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeti35 said:


> I am sure Depry probably did get his from the dealer. Thing is you have a 2011 which is different from the previous gen Tregs and if you have no insulation pad then there was never one made for your hood.



My 2011 TDI has the insulation. The VR6 does not come with one. My 06 V10 had one but my 04 V8 did not. I suppose you can order the one that comes on the TDI.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I would hazard a guess the other two posters have V6 FSI's then since they have no insulation. I wonder if the TDI has it due to heat from the turbo.


----------



## weaklinks (Apr 22, 2011)

what the benefit to have it ?


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

It did come from the dealer ,there were 2 models,1 with and 1 without the under hood lamp cutout,Marty


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

*yes normal for gas engine model....*

The hood liner Part number is 7P6863831A (SOUND ABSORBER)
ordered one here: http://www.vwpartsdepartment.com/
will come in next week


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Anybody know how many clips are needed?


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Update:

Found out it takes 12 clips

8E0863727A


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Installed Hood Pad on my '16 VR6 Executive today

Super easy, the pad already comes with clips in place, you just press them into the slots on the hood
(strangely my pad only arrived with 11 clips when 12 are called for. Thankfully I ordered an additional 12 clips not knowing that the clips already do come with the pad itself...so now I have 11 spare ones)

Pics attached...


----------



## mach gti (Dec 14, 2007)

Anyone know the benefits to have an insulated hood?

The only positive i can think of is reducing engine noise while standing outside but one possible negative is during the summer it can retain more engine bay heat?


----------

